# Can't delete print job



## rgooding (Apr 20, 2008)

I've tried repeatedly to delete a print job from the queue on my printer (HP Deskjet 1300) and it will not delete. Its status shows as "deleting" but has been saying this for days. I am also unable to print any other jobs due to this one being stuck in the queue. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi rgooding,

have you tried this one? http://support.microsoft.com/kb/946737


----------



## rgooding (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm running Windows Vista. I've tried unplugging the printer. I've tried deleting by going to the control panel, opening the printer, and just deleting from there. This has always worked in the past, but for some reason has not with this print job.

I was trying to do something different with the print job when it messed up. It is a very basic printer, but I was trying print double-sided pages (feeding manually), but I could not get it to work correctly. I printed pages 1-3-5, but could not get it to print page 2-4 so I went in to try and cancel the print job. That is when it got stuck.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

there are other methods in the document. i just do not know if the methods in the document can be applied to Vista.

i suggest for the meantime you try the other methods as well.


----------



## Canyonguy (Aug 8, 2008)

I tried the following but did not work for me, still waiting for some help,I have windows xp service pack2 and HP lazerjet 1020 also tried reinstall from disc provided for a 1020, also tried different drivers. ????????

Tried,Launch the SERVICES program. There are a couple of ways to do this: 
Go to Start > Programs > Administrative Tools > Services 
Got to Start > Settings >Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Services
Look for the “Print Spooler” service. Click on it and select STOP. Make sure that the services shows as “Stopped” 
Open Windows Explorer (a shortcut for launching Windows Explorer is to hit the Windows Key – if your keyboard has it – and E at the same time) 
Navigate to: “c:/windows/system32/spool/printers” 
Note: You may have to allow Windows Explorer to show system folders. You can do this in Explorer by going to Tools > Folder Options and selecting the VIEW tab. 
There should be a check box (that might be unchecked) labeled “Display the contents of system folders” –> Check this box and click OK
Once you can view the contents of that folder, you will (hopefully) see 1 or more documents. You are viewing your printer queue at that point. 
Select the file(s) and delete them 
Go back to the Services program (see step #1) and restart the Print Spooler service 
Check the printer queue (see the first paragraph) and confirm that the Spooler is now empty


----------

